# GBAtemp Tetris Tournament Registrations OPEN!



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Official GBAtemp.net*





*Tournament

Registrations Now OPEN!*
Want to take part in the next GBAtemp tournament?
Then head *OVER HERE* and read the rules. If you agree to the rules, you can register simply by selecting "Yes, I want to participate!" in your Profile!

Remember! *Registrations close Saturday May 13th 2006!* So get registered quick if you want to participate.

_Get ready_ to hear what prizes we have to give away to the 3 lucky winners of the tournament right here at GBAtemp.net!!




*A BRAND NEW FULLY BOXED NAVY BLUE Nintendo DS Lite!*
Straight from Japan -- This sexy beast of a system will go to the true Tetris king (or queen!)



A SEALED copy of The Legend of Zelda for the Famicom Disc System SIGNED by Mr. Miyamoto himself!
A true collectors item! Many thanks to our generous donator thieves like us !




A SuperCard and a SuperPass!

Remember to read the rules, and good luck!​


----------



## blizeH (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeez, that's some great prizes there


----------



## clark2k (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! That is THA 1st. PRICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Nice job, guys!

Unfortunally I am not so good  at Tetris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But sure I am going to participate anyway..!

See ya on the torunament!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 1, 2006)

Oh my god....
Fantastic... great... magnificent...
Thieves like us, thank you once again for a great prize!


----------



## Renegade_R (May 1, 2006)

Wow...just absolutely wow


----------



## DarkLink (May 1, 2006)

I could use a Ds Lite


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 1, 2006)

and im signed up, nice prizes :|


----------



## Opium (May 1, 2006)

Many thanks to our generous donators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see you all in this competition, I better start practicing my tetris skills


----------



## tshu (May 1, 2006)

Holy crap, 2nd Prize is AMAZING!


----------



## Heran Bago (May 1, 2006)

Isn't the 2nd prize worth more than the 1st?
Hehe, it'd be awesome to win it, sell it, and buy a DS Lite.

I'm not that good at tetris, but I certainly look forward to this tournament.


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2006)

I am so in... come on y'all, dont forget to practice practice practice...

_If practice makes perfect
And nobody's perfect,
Why do Wii practice?_

Hehe I just saw something that corrected itself XD good one!


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

Dare I ask how the holy hell did TLS get that signed game?


----------



## Psyfira (May 1, 2006)

In the great words of our forefathers, "Fooking 'ell!"

That's one mad set of prizes you guys got there


----------



## Harsky (May 1, 2006)

So who's going to hell for selling their soul to get these prizes? Just kidding. Shame I can't attend... ISP Problem... AOL.. etc...


----------



## Alucardd (May 1, 2006)

Oooohhh, nice prizes. I dont think im as good as some, but I signed up anyways hoping for the best.


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2006)

He was at E3 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and he's going to E3 again this year, he told me by PM.


----------



## SSJ Zac (May 1, 2006)

Man.......back in the day, I use to be a tetris god. I havn't played it in a while though......plus I dont' have it on DS. If I decide to get it then I'll sign up.


----------



## dafatkid27 (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Dare I ask how the holy hell did TLS get that signed game?


hmm...
thieves like us...

He stole it.


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2006)

Aside from Thieves Like Us, who furnished the prizes?  Just a random question...But yeah, gotta start practicing while I'm at work, they really dont care what I do as long as I do what I'm paid to do =D j/k


----------



## SSJ Zac (May 1, 2006)

Check out this guy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF-CTHo6rLM

I wasn't as good as him, but I did knew how to put the pieces in the right places to get a highest scores. But I couldn't go anywhere near that fast.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

The DS Light is from Thug, and the Supercard from Vince.


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Magic_MasterX @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Check out this guy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF-CTHo6rLM
> 
> I wasn't as good as him, but I did knew how to put the pieces in the right places to get a highest scores. But I couldn't go anywhere near that fast.


Oh him?  Thats jumpman =P he's a very modest player


----------



## phuzzz (May 1, 2006)

Go to level 15-20 on Tetris DS.  It goes about that fast.  And then you play Endless after you beat level 20, so you START that fast.  I can usually get to level 11 after starting at level 20 speed.


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ May 1 2006 said:


> The DS Light is from Thug, and the Supercard from Vince.


Except for the fact it's a DS *Lite*,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this is all true.
May I know who told you this?


----------



## TheGreat2nd (May 1, 2006)

That 2nd place prize should be first.
If I had to choose between a DS Lite and a Miyamoto signed copy of LoZ Famicom Version, I'd pick LoZ.





EDIT: And I'm in, definately


----------



## santakuroosu (May 1, 2006)

Bloody hell.
The e-bay value of the 2nd prize should be enough to buy 10 NDSlite + all the games there will ever be for it. EVER.


----------



## 754boy (May 1, 2006)

Already have the other 2 prizes so I'm really shooting for second place. A SEALED copy of The Legend of Zelda would be sweet in my collection!! I'm in


----------



## jumpman17 (May 1, 2006)

If you were to get first place, you get first dibs on any of the prizes. Just like Mario Kart.


----------



## Dirtie (May 1, 2006)

Indeed, which means the overall winner can pick the signed Zelda copy if he/she wants to.


----------



## kelvinate (May 1, 2006)

shouldnt it be superpass 2 in order to future proof the ds dlite?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Bloody hell.
> The e-bay value of the 2nd prize should be enough to buy 10 NDSlite + all the games there will ever be for it. EVER.


Link?


----------



## MC DUI (May 1, 2006)

Looking forward to the tournament guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I haven't really been playing much Tetris, I'll have to especially practice using those items.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 1, 2006)

I'm in this to see how far I can get... and if I happen to make it to the final match then for a prize.  

Just spent an hour playin endless marathon and I didn't lose till I was good and ready (1030 Lines, lvl104) so gonna need to gets in multiplayer.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 1, 2006)

Holy CRAP!  I'm going to try to get second place!  That's an AWESOME PRIZE!!!


----------



## bryehn (May 1, 2006)

i'm in bitches, that 2nd place prize owns all!!!


----------



## Alucardd (May 1, 2006)

I would actually probably pick 1st place prize if I won. Some people actually want to keep the Zelda disc, and I would just sell it on ebay.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (May 1, 2006)

I'd keep the disc.
Legendary piece of video gaming memoribilia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Worth waaaay more than DS Lite.

EDIT: I gotta practice 4 player


----------



## Codemasterflex (May 1, 2006)

I'm in, though I'm probably not as good with Tetris DS than with normal GB Tetris. The items really change it up and make it random. I'd probably pick the DS Lite if I win, though the LoZ cart is hard to pass up, that's gonna be worth something.


----------



## MartinAustin (May 1, 2006)

I'm in!  I've been waiting for this for a long time, and don't really care if I get a prize.  I just want to see how far I get.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> I'm in this to see how far I can get... and if I happen to make it to the final match then for a prize.Â
> 
> Just spent an hour playin endless marathon and I didn't lose till I was good and ready (1030 Lines, lvl104) so gonna need to gets in multiplayer.


......stay the hell away from me Tetris person.  :'(


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> I'm in this to see how far I can get... and if I happen to make it to the final match then for a prize.Â
> 
> Just spent an hour playin endless marathon and I didn't lose till I was good and ready (1030 Lines, lvl104) so gonna need to gets in multiplayer.



Holy guacamole, Batman! Level 104!? I'm terrible at Tetris, I enjoy it, but I'm baaaaad. I'm lucky to make it to level 10. Level 104... craziness.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

I caved in at level 20. That's my highest...104 though? Evil man, he can't be human.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 1, 2006)

By the way, is that a SuperPass 1 or 2?


----------



## trunks982 (May 1, 2006)

i wonder how many ppl going to join the tourny?


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

I'm taking a guess and saying more than the Mario Kart DS tournament brought...and there were a ton.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Apr 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in this to see how far I can get... and if I happen to make it to the final match then for a prize.Â
> ...


Your going to laugh, but that barely helped my mutliplayer game lol. Playing alot of multiplayer helped me do better in single player though, just hoped it would have a reverse effect. Also the game doesn't get any faster once you hit around lvl 30-40 or where ever the speed becomes instant. Well, back to multiplayer lol


----------



## MartinAustin (May 1, 2006)

It really is too bad that Nintendo's 4-player matchmaking logic sucks horribly.  It takes nearly 10 minutes to find a match that actually connects sometimes!

I guess I'll go with less practice for the tourney


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2006)

The matchmaking does suck...I choose to start a 4 Player game with Items.

Person 1: Me with 0 wins.
Person 2: Has no wins.
Person 3: Has 55 wins.
Person 4: Has 1 win.

Pick who stands out.


----------



## m2pt5 (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> Just spent an hour playin endless marathon and I didn't lose till I was good and ready (1030 Lines, lvl104) so gonna need to gets in multiplayer.


Only 104? Here's a picture of what I accomplished last week.






A three-hour game, lost because I got tired and closed my eyes for two seconds.  :'( 

I suppose I'm going to have to join in this thing now.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ May 1 2006 said:


> A three-hour game, lost because I got tired and closed my eyes for two seconds.Â :'(


Don't you get bored going that long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had enough and just killed myself at that point cause I was bored out of my mind and my mom turned Desperate Housewives on so I needed to get the hell outta there.


----------



## m2pt5 (May 1, 2006)

Nah, I don't get bored of Tetris. I played online last night until 5AM because some Japanese dude was beating the hell out of me in Push mode, and I was convinced I could beat him. I think I managed to beat him in 3 games out of 30 or so.

Besides, I paused and put it in sleep mode several times. I started it on the bus on the way home, and I finished arounf 11:30PM. Edit: As lines are clearing is the best time to pause the game at higher levels. You have roughly half a second after unpausing before the next piece appears on the stack.


----------



## xflash (May 1, 2006)

hmmm i think i'll pass this tournament since im not very good at tetris and i already have a super card, a super passme thingy and a lite but im not a colletctor so i don't really want the 1st prize anyway so i don't see any reason for me to participate


----------



## Opium (May 1, 2006)

^how about for fun? .....


----------



## DarkLink (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 1 2006 said:


> ^how about for fun? .....


oh ok since you said it so nicely


----------



## joey13 (May 1, 2006)

hey im new her i wish to win this ds lite  so see ya in the
tournament


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(joey13 @ May 1 2006 said:


> hey im new her i wish to win this ds liteÂ so see ya in the
> tournament


Am I the only one having a déjà-vu? :\


----------



## joey13 (May 1, 2006)

you righat i am joey that banned but i dont want to banned anymore and i want to be good for this forum sorry that i was do alot of spam with my first nick joey about the m3 
i allredy have m3 and ds electrick blue and i so want ds lite
so im wish you will get me here with welcome


----------



## Mehdi (May 1, 2006)

I want the friggin signed zelda thingy.....!!! I think its worth more then the ds lite in the long run especially!


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(joey13 @ May 1 2006 said:


> you righat i am joey that banned but i dont want to banned anymore and i want to be good for this forum sorry that i was do alot of spam with my first nick joey about the m3
> i allredy have m3 and ds electrick blue and i so want ds lite
> so im wish you will get me here with welcome


so....you're ban evading and trying to join the tourney? i doubt they will let you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and on a sidenote, my personal level record is level 371, blinking at that level is a bad idea


----------



## joey13 (May 1, 2006)

wow so you good in this game 
and i say it agian soryy that i was spaming in my first time here and in gba the movie way i back and they not banned me becuse i not do sam anymore so can you welcome we too?


----------



## T-hug (May 1, 2006)

Sweet prizes, I'd love the Zelda disc, anyway I hope my WiFi USB arrives soon to get some practice in heh!
Also would be nice if thieves_like_us had a digi cam to get some exclusive pics from E3 for us


----------



## Elrinth (May 1, 2006)

OMFG @ second price


----------



## thieves like us (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 1 2006 said:


> Sweet prizes, I'd love the Zelda disc, anyway I hope my WiFi USB arrives soon to get some practice in heh!
> Also would be nice if thieves_like_us had a digi cam to get some exclusive pics from E3 for us


oh, but I do and I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just might need to find someone to host the images since I exceeded my site size and it was shut down over the weekend (had to remove nearly everything to get it back up)


----------



## Killermech (May 1, 2006)

I'll have to pass on the 2nd prize choo choo train here and say that I would prefer the nintendo lite myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even though the 2nd prize is amazing.. but I can't just resist that marine color


----------



## xflash (May 1, 2006)

oh yeah before i forget will there be a lost magic tournament?


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ May 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ May 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet prizes, I'd love the Zelda disc, anyway I hope my WiFi USB arrives soon to get some practice in heh!
> ...


we can get you an account on GBAtemp (powweb allows 13 GB of bandwidth a day) so you can host the pics


----------



## bryehn (May 1, 2006)

GBAtemp: he internet's inside source at E3 2006


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 1, 2006)

i'm gonna be IN!!!! the prizes rock!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 1, 2006)

Good luck to every gbatemper...
I will be on 10 may to the f*****g army for 12 months


----------



## THeLL (May 1, 2006)

Great prizes, but I don't have a DS... Maybe I can have the first prize, so I can enter? And if I win , I can keep it


----------



## dice (May 1, 2006)

where the hell does thieves like us get this stuff... I bet he stole it


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 1, 2006)

he steals it


----------



## hobotent (May 1, 2006)

man, too bad wifi doesn't work on my stupid ezflash 2. and too bad i'm not getting an EZ4 till July-ish.
:'(


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2006)

QUOTE(hobotent @ May 1 2006 said:


> man, too bad wifi doesn't work on my stupid ezflash 2. and too bad i'm not getting an EZ4 till July-ish.
> :'(


how about buying the game?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you win the tourney, it's worth it !


----------



## THeLL (May 1, 2006)

This is how he got the Zelda game with authograph:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> He signed my Zelda game and then we shook hands (YES! I KNOW! I SHOOK HANDS WITH SHIGERU MIYAMOTO!!). Unfortunately due to the no posing rule I haven't got a picture of that


http://www.theyakshack.co.uk/index.php?page=shigsy (last sentences of the 7th alinea)


----------



## angel_killah (May 1, 2006)

I'm here for this tournament


----------



## Hitto (May 1, 2006)

Sign me up, guys!
This is gonna kick ass!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 1, 2006)

Damnit, Hitto is playing. =(
Looks like I'm going down like a clown Charlie Brown.
OH well, i would lost anyway... just waiting for my CF Card to arrive and then i'll be signed up!


----------



## lil_fighter (May 1, 2006)

well it had to be the game i sucked at the most, but sign me up the promise of a signed copy of the original zelda, for second play, is enough to convince me to get alot better at this game.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 2, 2006)

I think Hitto should be banned of this tourney......................... No, just kidding


----------



## Viguro (May 2, 2006)

I'm in, but first things first...gotta get me this game. XD


----------



## flareslove (May 2, 2006)

Signed


----------



## Brouhaha (May 2, 2006)

Also signed up! Can't wait to see who kicks my derriere! Been practicing 4 player with items and boy do I suck!


----------



## El Diablo (May 2, 2006)

Those are some sweet prizes


----------



## nixpins (May 3, 2006)

Man, signed Zelda? Awesome. I know I suck at Tetris, but I might as well try anyway!


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 3, 2006)

It's not like I'll win, but I signed up anyway.


----------



## chava (May 3, 2006)

Wow!


I love this idea! I really enjoy Tetris Online,  and as long as I couldn't join MarioKart DS tournament, I'm really looking forward to it! (as well as my new router ^^)..

Signed


----------



## trunks982 (May 3, 2006)

im here also. when is it going to start?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 3, 2006)

=\
Read the first post...


----------



## Psyfira (May 4, 2006)

QUOTE(joey13 @ May 1 2006 said:


> so im wish you will get me here with welcome


So long as we don't hear the words Passkey, M3 and Electric Blue in the same sentence again I think we'll live. Good luck in the tournament 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Yay another participant I've actually heard of! Maybe this tournament will be more interesting for the spectators watching from the sidelines than the last one after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2006)

Too bad there is no way to record it effectively...or maybe stream the challenges online >=)


----------



## bakhalishta (May 4, 2006)

Man, if I wasn't in the middle of my final exams, I'd go buy Tetris right now. Those are really great prizes !

Hope we can have many more tournaments


----------



## Warbringer87 (May 4, 2006)

I signed up to these forums for the sole purpose of playing this.


----------



## MC DUI (May 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Warbringer87 @ May 5 2006 said:


> I signed up to these forums for the sole purpose of playing this.



In that case I hope you get your arse handed to you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This was the thing that shitted me about the last tournament, we ended up with a tonnes of nobodies that weren't interested in the forum knocking out people who actually contribute. Good on those that did stick around though.


----------



## Viguro (May 5, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Apr 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Apr 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Just spent an hour playin endless marathon and I didn't lose till I was good and ready (1030 Lines, lvl104) so gonna need to gets in multiplayer.
> ...




Holy sweet merciful heavens! *Looks at own lv record...* "Nine...teen. Well, since now I know what kind of unholy powers I'm up against, might as well stake my white flag now." *fwooosh* 

Oh well, at least I'll have a story to tell.


----------



## Warbringer87 (May 5, 2006)

I'm a lurker. I am not exactly a nobody, just an unknown.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (May 6, 2006)

Oh well, I registered. I know i'm going to lose. =\ Now if we were playing Metroid Prime Hunters.... It'd be a different story. =)


----------



## HelloKitty (May 7, 2006)

Marathon is easy.. if you practice you can go on forever.. it gets extremely boring... multiplayer has alot more skill involved...

I decided to end at it 10 million points...

When is this tournament thing gonna begin? I wish you all good luck and may the best person win.


----------



## CCNaru (May 9, 2006)

oh shit lol i wanna give up now >_


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2006)

lol I bet that pic has alot of members 'hot under the collar' !


----------



## kristianity77 (May 9, 2006)

I've just registered, am looking forward to it.  Im hopeless at marathon mode and can only really hit level 13 or 14 but suprisingly i dont seem to suck online.  WIFI rating is a modest 6399, which has come about from 83 wins from a possible 121 in two player mode only. So bring it on


----------



## Adrian DX (May 21, 2006)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ May 7 2006 said:


> Marathon is easy.. if you practice you can go on forever.. it gets extremely boring... multiplayer has alot more skill involved...
> 
> I decided to end at it 10 million points...
> 
> When is this tournament thing gonna begin? I wish you all good luck and may the best person win.



Duuuuude, what kind of camera are you using? I think ima buy one just for taking pictures of the DS screen


----------



## HelloKitty (May 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Adrian DX @ May 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ May 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Marathon is easy.. if you practice you can go on forever.. it gets extremely boring... multiplayer has alot more skill involved...
> ...



canon digital rebel xt eos


----------

